
Edward Snowden Interview on Apple vs. FBI, Privacy, the NSA, and More- - ekianjo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8pkUTav0mk
======
studentrob
I love this guy but he's so long-winded. Ironically, some of his message feels
lost due to all the details. It seems to me he has enough evidence where he
could be more hand-wavy and just point to sources when asked for details.

